# Dollar Store Terminator Endoskeleton Skull



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

James Burton shows us how to create a Terminator style skull using cheap junk from a dollar store. He makes it look easy.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that looks cool, I don't know about easy..for me anyway!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think he was wearing safety goggles when he was cutting the plastic:googly:

That turned out really spiffy Nice little desktop decoration.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing! That is true artistic talent. 
It looks like it would work as an entry into the $20 prop challenge.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sure is good use of "stuff". I like that.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

great job


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great vid J, thanks for sharing...I know I have a few friends who will dig this as well!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

That was real neat looking


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

whoa thats awesome! i loved the real robot feel it had before it was painted too!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

WHOA! Cool!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL @ "PoundLand"..that's what they should call Mc Donalds! this is brilliant...how he imagined this from dollar store crap is beyond me.


----------



## Emboyd (Sep 9, 2012)

Just, WOW!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a dedicated craftsman....love his convection, and production


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

That was aces!


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome project! I've been gathering parts for this, and may be attempting it sometime soon


----------

